
You’re Not Praised for the Bugs You Didn’t Create - kristianp
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/youre-not-praised-for-the-bugs-you-didn-t-create-ef3df6894d5c
======
karmakaze
Similarly, if the architecture you choose to implement allows future features
to be easily integrated into it, those who implement those features are made
to look good. And that's OK, unsung hero is my fave role.

